# dialogys unter linux



## jonson2050 (22. Mrz 2009)

Hallo com,

Ich hab mir das renault program dialogys bei ebay gekauft. Unter windows läuft es (VM). Nun, da es über java läuft hab ich mir gedacht müsste es auch unter linux laufen. Nach anfänglichen problemen (konnte datei xyz nicht finden - was an der groß-bzw. kleinschreibung lag).

habe jetzt folgendes problem.
(Fehermeldung aus der konsole)


```
java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
        at dialogys.quicktime.QTStatix.openQT(QTStatix.java)
        at dialogys.chapeau.DialogysStarter.init(DialogysStarter.java)
        at dialogys.chapeau.DialogysStarter.main(DialogysStarter.java)
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class quicktime.QTSession
```
komplette ausgabe


```
/dialogys/data> ./dialogys
java.lang.ExceptionInInitializerError
        at dialogys.quicktime.QTStatix.openQT(QTStatix.java)
        at dialogys.chapeau.DialogysStarter.init(DialogysStarter.java)
        at dialogys.chapeau.DialogysStarter.main(DialogysStarter.java)
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: Could not initialize class quicktime.QTSession
        at quicktime.QTRuntimeException.toString(QTRuntimeException.java:109)
        at java.lang.String.valueOf(String.java:2827)
        at java.lang.StringBuilder.append(StringBuilder.java:115)
        at java.lang.Throwable.printStackTraceAsCause(Throwable.java:488)
        at java.lang.Throwable.printStackTrace(Throwable.java:468)
        at java.lang.Throwable.printStackTrace(Throwable.java:451)
        at dialogys.chapeau.DialogysStarter.init(DialogysStarter.java)
        at dialogys.chapeau.DialogysStarter.main(DialogysStarter.java)
```
die dialogys


```
#!/bin/sh
#
# Renault dialogys
#

java -classpath java/dialogysapplet.jar dialogys.chapeau.DialogysStarter
```
grus jonson2050


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mrz 2009)

jonson2050 hat gesagt.:


> Nun, da es über java läuft hab ich mir gedacht müsste es auch unter linux laufen.


Das kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Die VM gibt dir alle Werkzeuge an die hand plattformunabhängige Programme zu schreiben, aber es liegt am Entwickler ob er sie auch nutzt.
Im konkreten Fall scheint es ein QT Problem zu geben, also entweder fehlen Teile des Classpath, oder native Bibliotheken (kann aber auch etwas ganz anderes sein  )


----------



## jonson2050 (4. Apr 2009)

Hallo, Danke für die Antwort.
Es liegt zu 100% an der QTJava.zip. Nun, bei Windows ist diese in der Reg festgelegt.
QTJava = C:\jdk2.2\jre\lib\ext
entsprechend habe ich auch die datei bei linux kopiert. /usr/lib/java/lib/ext/
leider kein erfolg. Quicktime4linux wird gerade installiert.


----------



## jonson2050 (7. Apr 2009)

Hallo com,

gibt es die möglichkeit der ausführungsdatei den pfad der qtjava.zip mit zu integrieren ?

sowas wie z. b. 

```
#!/bin/sh
#
# Renault dialogys
#

java -classpath java/dialogysapplet.jar;/usr/lib/java/lib/ext/QTJava.zip dialogys.chapeau.DialogysStarter
```
das da oben futzt eh nicht, aber sowas halt in dieser richtung. ???


----------



## Spacerat (7. Apr 2009)

Tia... das funzt nicht, weil das Archiv Teil der Installation von Quicktime ist. "QTJava.zip" macht tüchtig gebrauch von JNI.


----------

